

Powerset: Win a tshirt! - kajecounterhack
http://www.powerset.com/blog/articles/2008/06/08/find-factz-get-a-t-shirt

======
cimarron
Here’s a compairson of Powerset, Google and Yahoo:

what are the symptoms of dementia?

<http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk207/dementiaquery>

Notice that 60% of the results on Yahoo and Google’s pages are sponsored links
that show no immediate information. The Powerset result is much more useful.

That said, the Powerset output would be little better if it used the full
width of the window.

One thing I really like about the Powerset results is how you can click on the
arrow to the left of the result to open a more detailed summary of that result
in a small text box, allowing you to scan the results without losing context.

